# Foai identification



## boost (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi, I purchased these as foai sibwesa from bluechipaquatics when they were 2". Do you guys think they look like the sibwesa variant? Any input is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

First one maybe, the second looks more moliro to me.


----------



## boost (Dec 1, 2006)

Both males look identical, but the angle I captured them at while taking the pics makes them look a little different.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

In that case I'm going with not sibwesa. Maybe moliro or something similar. They lo
ok great


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good looking foai for sure!!Like Furcifer158 said probably Moliro or could even be Kachese.I would send the pics to Chip b/c you did not get what you paid for.More than likely it was a honest mistake or they could of came in mislabeled from his supplier which would be impossible to tell when small.


----------



## boost (Dec 1, 2006)

Just as I suspected. I'm also leaning towards moliro. They are still very nice, but I am a little disappointed as I raised these since they were 1.5 - 2" only to learn they aren't the variant I really wanted and paid for.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Here is my foai sibwesa - back when I had them. One of the few fish I sold that I now regret. They spawned but really held poorly.


----------



## boost (Dec 1, 2006)

hmm...i really don't know anymore....my males look so much like the male in punman's pic also depending on angle and lighting in the room. :-?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Take more pics for us


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd be certain before I went back to the dealer to complain. He's been in the business for a long time and has a good reputation. I can feel for you though. I bought foai sibwesa from a guy and now they're coloring up with gold heads, so obviously not. They'll be nice fish, but I spent a lot of time deciding on what I wanted only to get something else. In the future, I'll only buy if I can see pics of the parents.


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok I had the same problem. I didnt do a bad review because he's very well respected and a good dealer. Mistakes happen. I to got some sebwesa from him and they turned out to be furcifer


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

I have to figure how to post a pic. But I got mine at 3.5 to 5 inches. 15 in all. And ended up with four females.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> How do you post a pic up?


See how to post a pic here.

To confuse things further there are even some now showing up in the hobby that seem to be between foai and furcifer. They have both the dark dorsal and gold heads. Mine have the gold heads, and some color in the dorsals. Hard to tell yet what they'll turn out to be. The frustrating part for me is if I raise and try to sell fry. What do I call them as they're certainly not what they were sold as. It can really devalue a fish. Like I said before, never again unless I see pics of the adults. The other option is to buy breeders and get the fry and ratios you want, then move the breeders. I can't think of any other tangs off the top of my head where this is such a problem.


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

[/URL][/img]Thanks prove356.......This is what mine look like. And your right. It is getting more difficult for these species. I think it's more the importers fault. The one you discribe sound like kabogo blue. They have a furcifer cap but foai coloration. I'm getting another camera soon and I'll show the actual pics of mine


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

You know it could always be that they are hybrids from the wild as well. The lake is always evolving as we all know.  So there colors will always be changing. I only like buying wild caught foai or furcifer persanolly, I did however just bought my first F-1's mbita but did see the parents.


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

You know it could always be that they are hybrids from the wild as well. The lake is always evolving as we all know. So there colors will always be changing. I only like buying wild caught foai or furcifer persanolly, I did however just bought my first F-1's mbita but did see the parents.

LOL. Could be. At least his are close. Boost just may have the right fish. Hard to tell from the lighting. Mine, when they are not displaying, look like long finned sardines with seagull poop on there heads...lol And sprinkles. I like foai more than true furcifers. If it were another Foai type I wouldnt mind. But with furcifers and Foai.........It's so hard to find a good importer now.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Myrock said:


> [/URL][/img]Thanks prove356.......This is what mine look like. And your right. It is getting more difficult for these species. I think it's more the importers fault. The one you discribe sound like kabogo blue. They have a furcifer cap but foai coloration. I'm getting another camera soon and I'll show the actual pics of mine


Wow, I'm seeing what I have exactly in your pic. First time, and I've searched all over the Internet and every book I have. Is that kabogo blue? No, I see it's labeled C. furcifer 'cape kachese'. I've seen your site and photos. Very nice pics. And, I love the 'dried fish' section. Very cool. :thumb: Nice to see you contributing here. I'm sure you've got a wealth of knowledge and experience.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have sue photo's save as a book mark. Love your pictures, I use them for id-ing fish all the time.


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Like I said. I'll post pics of mine soon. Give me an hour. I'm not the most computer savy person, but I know fish. 30 years of it.


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

These are pics of the fish I got[/img]


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok. These are not sebwesa. What do you guys think? They look like sues in real life. The pics were rushed[/img]


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats 2 different males. Both dominant.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hard to tell with the small pics. Are you using photo bucket???? If so use the image code button.


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

I used the image code. I had to edit it[/img]. Did that work?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

No there still small


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Now?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Still the same, Try the Direct link


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff3 ... ish3-1.jpg


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff3 ... h1-1-1.jpg


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff3 ... yfish2.jpg


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff3 ... ish4-1.jpg

I edited this photo to show the color patern


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hard to still tell but the pic is alot larger,
I want to say the closest thing I can think of is Cyathopharynx Foai Sumbu as I know they get all that yellow on there head. Also the dark strip below the dorsal I believe is on the Sumbu

Here's a pic from Toms Tangs.
http://www.tomstanganyikans.com/photofish.asp?id=118


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

That was my original guess too. Before I saw the sue pic. Not a Foai. It's Furcifer for sure. Hard to tell the different variants apart with them.


----------



## Jolly cichlids (Jun 19, 2009)

heres a pic of my wild foai sibwesa 
















heres a pic of my G1/F1chisanse/cape nandu
















Heres a pic of my friends moliro








Those are not sibwesa in my opinion, going by his chips list their either moliro or chisanse. You can tell the chisanse from the moliro because chisanse get yellow in their face. I couldn't really see if their was yellow in the face from the pics.


----------



## boost (Dec 1, 2006)

I do not think they are chisanse. Jolly do you have any pics of your sibwesa male showing more color? Got a few more pics:





































females


----------



## Jolly cichlids (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm almost 100% sure these are moliro from the pics. Heres the sibwesa blue blaze


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Boost........Look like you have Molori green. Nice looking


----------

